# Third party horse transport



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive done this a few times, had both good and bad experiences! One was highly recommended, it was the first time I had my horse shipped so I was very stressed out. There was a rain storm, apparently the lights on the trailer stopped working, so they had to drive home in the opposite direction to get it fixed, took several hours, they got back on the road and got a flat so again went back home?! It was a nightmare! They stopped contacting me, I was a mess! Of course it didnt help my horse was only 1year old. In the end, a 9hr trip took about 20hrs.....My next time hiring a transporter was fantastic! They were able to move my horse sooner than they originally could, they were able to deliver him first, they were amazing! It was a last minute thing so I got a super cheap price, honestly cheaper than if I had trailered myself! Even so, awesome company! They were in touch with me through out the trip, got there in great time!

So do a lot of research, look for reviews, more recent than past IMO. Best of Luck!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have always hauled my own horses BUT, after reading these forums for years, I agree to get other folks opinions on horse transporters.

You may find yourself paying more money to get the horse shipped as this one of those things that you get what you pay for.

Do your research and good luck


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

Definitely look at testimonials and reviews, and try to find some that aren't listed on the transporter's website as those could always be doctored. I am looking at having a horse shipped to NM from MN and found a transporter through a Yahoo group recommendation. While I'm a long way off from purchasing, whenever I do purchase this is the transporter I hope to use as he came with multiple glowing reviews from several breeders and riders, including some in my state, and I feel that he is affordable (mine would be coming over 1500+ miles so it's expensive no matter what).

When shipping (especially long distances) always go for quality shippers which can sometimes mean more expensive. Also make sure you have everything cleared with the seller in terms of required paperwork such as Coggins and a Health Certificate and any other papers that may be required in any state the horse may travel through so that the seller can have it ready to go when the horse is picked up.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

You can always join Facebook Horse groups in the area you're needing to get him from, and post asking for recommendations. 

You want to know they stop regularly (duration of trip can sometimes tell) they provide feed etc.


----------



## Kennacat (Sep 11, 2017)

One of the things I found out is to look into their DOT number, making sure it's current and their driving record is clean.

I did a lot of research on the guy I've picked to ship my horse since I'm really leaving her life in his hands. I feel very confident that it's going to be a good ride for her. She will be at my place on the 27th! Ahhhhhh ?? I will update the post on how the transport goes. This guy ships nationwide so maybe it'll be helpful to someone else, too.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Make sure your transporter is insured and properly licensed--- that means they have a registered and current DOT number and insurance should something happen to your horse. You'll see a lot of low-ball quotes out there, but they are usually private individuals who haul without the DOT licensing or insurance, and then what happens if they are in an accident or your horse is injured?

Pay more and go with an established company with a reliable reputation.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Kennacat said:


> One of the things I found out is to look into their DOT number, making sure it's current and their driving record is clean.


Please add to that "digging" of information that the number is for HORSE transport, not dry goods or something else.
Amazing how many "shippers" are not licensed technically for HORSE shipping.

I would add that if looking to ship more than a few hours you look for a truck and trailer with a air-ride suspension...yes, that means a bigger rig not someones 3 horse slant load trailer with your precious cargo in it...
Only the very large companies have rigs like this...and smaller ones they "feed" off the pick-up location to a central meeting site, reload and then start the journey.
Several large companies own the lay-over farm the horses may need to stop at for a off-load, overnight rest of their bodies from a moving vehicle...that is exhausting to many horses on their legs. 
With ownership of the farm they also are picky about cleanliness conditions...that lessens chances of illness between loads of horses from dirty equipment and surroundings.

_*I would also look at who the clientele of a shipper is... :thumbsup:*_
Racehorses travel on those large companies vans...the biggest names in racing _*are not*_ going to be on vehicles that are junk, badly maintained, bad horse handlers and business practices...
_Think about it._..then call and get some quotes from the "Big Boys" in shipping...you might be surprised on the price offered being more than fair.
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## EQUIRIDE (Jan 21, 2018)

Only use legal transporters. You can check the DOT and MC numbers to see if they have any violations. Also, Google the shipper and checkout their Facebook Page. You can look at pictures of their truck and trailer, this will tell you a lot. Legal transporters cost more because they additional expenses such as insurance. 


I will highlight the expenses horse transporters incur and why there is a price difference between transporters and why some can do it for so much less. Before I get started, I would like to say one thing – you get what you pay for. 


The difference between “legal” and “illegal” transporters. “Legal” transporters have the proper credentials, i.e., MC Number, DOT Number and insurance which increases their costs of doing business. These transporters are professional transporters and do it full-time. They go through background checks, drug tests and are held to a high standard by the Department of Transportation (DOT). 


The biggest cost for legal transporters is they are required to have $750,000 in liability insurance. The cost of the insurance varies depending on the transporter. If the transporter is new and does not have a record their insurance is going to be a lot higher than an experienced one. This is like being 16 and you just started driving. The cost of this insurance is around $15,000 a year per truck. 


Next is what I like to call the Costco effect. If you are shipping a horse to and from a location where multiple horses are being shipped then your price will be less. This is just like buying in bulk at Costco, the more horses a transporter can fit on their trailer, the lower cost per horse will be. 


If you are not shipping a horse to and from a location where multiple horses are being shipped, more than likely your horse will be shipped by a transporter using a pickup and gooseneck trailer with a ramp. 
o Legal transporters will be using dually pickup trucks, they cost about $75,000-$100,000. They will get a new one after about 300,000 miles. 
o Their trailer will be for horses. Yes, there is a difference between a horse trailer and a cattle trailer. Horse trailers are taller, have ramps and have the proper railings to keep horses separated. These trailers cost about $50,000-$60,000 depending on the features and the number of horses they can carry. 


Gas – All transporters share this common expense. They will get 4-6 miles per gallon and the cost of diesel will vary from state to state. As I write this, according to AAA the average cost is $2.877 a gallon. 


Maintenance – Routine maintenance on a truck and trailer such as tires, oil changes, brakes, and normal wear and tear can be $15,000 a year. 


Tolls – While it may be a small amount of the total costs but tolls can add up to $3,000 a year. 


Now let’s break down these costs per mile. Assume a transporter drives 125,000 miles a year for easy math. 
• Insurance – $0.12 per mile
• Truck and trailer ownership expense – $0.24 per mile 
• Gas – $0.5754 = ($2.877/5) per mile
• Maintenance – $0.12 per mile
• Tolls – $0.02 per mile
• TOTAL = $1.08 per mile


Keep in mind, they have not paid themselves and this does not cover food and hotel expenses. If you are paying your transporter less than $1.25 a mile you could potentially be using a transporter that is not legal and/or have an incorrect or old and worn out truck and trailer. Like I said at the beginning, you get what you pay for.


----------

